
The Seven Constants Of Game Design - chris-at
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/20/constants-of-game-design-1/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
RollAHardSix
Information is pretty basic but all things that are good to be reminded about
every once in awhile. The type of things you need to think about without
thinking about. Regardless, I really enjoyed reading this-the writing style
was really captivating. I was also pretty disappointed to see the next entry's
not out yet!

